# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  دانلود کتاب های جعبه ابزار وب گوگل یا ( google web toolkit ( GWT

## salimipour

دانلود کتاب های جعبه ابزار وب گوگل یا ( google web toolkit ( GWT

برای دانلود به آدرس زیر مراجعه نمایید

*http://gwt.blogfa.com/post-22.aspx*

----------

